# Flash Gordon is way better than Star Wars



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2007)

It has camper sets.
It has better villains.
It has Brian Blessed in it.
The music is better.
It has better lines in it like 'are your men on the right pills?',  'I like to play with things a while before annihilation' and 'Flash, Flash, I love you, but we only have fourteen hours to save the Earth!'
It's much more enjoyable in every way.
Who's with me?


----------



## milesy (Jun 30, 2007)

starwarsismuchbetteryoucompleteandutterdiv


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> starwarsismuchbetteryoucompleteandutterdiv


----------



## treefrog (Jun 30, 2007)

The floggings!
The bondage!
Tim Dalton looking like a twat!
DIIIIIIIIIVE!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2007)

treefrog said:
			
		

> The floggings!
> The bondage!
> Tim Dalton looking like a twat!
> DIIIIIIIIIVE!!


'Who wants to live forever? DIIIIIVE!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2007)

What do you mean, "Flash Gordon approaching"?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2007)

Zogi, the High Priest: Do you, Ming the Merciless, Ruler of the Universe, take this Earthling Dale Arden, to be your Empress of the Hour? 
The Emperor Ming: Of the hour, yes. 
Zogi, the High Priest: Do you promise to use her as you will? 
The Emperor Ming: Certainly! 
Zogi, the High Priest: Not to blast her into space? 
[Ming glares at Zogi] 
Zogi, the High Priest: Uh, until such time as you grow weary of her. 
The Emperor Ming: I do. 
Dale Arden: I do NOT!


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 30, 2007)

has anyone seen Flesh Gordon?   thats the porno version


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2007)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> has anyone seen Flesh Gordon?   thats the porno version


Well, it's hardly a porno, but yes


----------



## milesy (Jun 30, 2007)

hmm. star wars hasn't got ming the merciless' daughter in it though :-.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 30, 2007)

Most defo ol'Flashy!!!!!


----------



## Mungy (Jun 30, 2007)

the complete star wars movies have everything:-

bad acting, crap sets, innovative cinematography, muppets, murder, almost incest, hippies, wookies, annoying kid, annoying droids, s&m, nice cgi scenes, more bad acting.... the list is endless. the only thing it lacks is a soundtrack by Queen (though the imperial march is fb and would sound good with brian may's guitar sound) and sir brian of blessed (but chewbacca pwns him anyway so...yeah)

for me its star wars all the way.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 30, 2007)

But Flash Gordon has Queen music


----------



## Reno (Jun 30, 2007)

Unlike the neutered Star Wars, Flash Gordon is dead sexy. Timothy Dalton is very dashing in an Errol Flynn sort of way, I liked the slinky Princess Aura and that pervy S&M chick General Kala and evn Brian Blessed has a certain gay bear appeal in this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2007)

skunkboy69 said:
			
		

> But Flash Gordon has Queen music


I know - brilliant soundtrack!


----------



## Groucho (Jun 30, 2007)

A serious answer might have to take into account the impact of Star Wars at the time, but Star Wars hasn't imo stood the test of time. Possibly that is a consequence of over-exposure. The later three - I, II and III were piss poor.

Flash Gordon remains fun to watch.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 30, 2007)

I KNOW I'm going to be shot down but Star Wars has to be the most over rated and over talked about film ever made.Many of my friends are fanatics about it but I just can't see why people think it's good.I enjoyed Metal Mickey with Beryl Reid much much more than I enjoyed star wars


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 30, 2007)

Star Wars was great - i was the right age - but the trilogy tailed off and the prequels sucked.

Flash was fucking ace and continues to be fucking ace, and I know the script word for word 

"We the people of Ardentia. we have suffered since you blasted our kingdom.... " etc


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 30, 2007)

Absurd. An absurd assertion.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 30, 2007)

I still get freaked out when Ming's ring is still glowing at the end


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 30, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> The later three - I, II and III were piss poor.


You're being generous....they were shit.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 30, 2007)

Flash Gordon all the way, but one of the poll options should have been "Spare me the madness"


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 1, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> but Star Wars hasn't imo stood the test of time.



wrong.


----------



## alef (Jul 1, 2007)

Almost _anything_ is better than Star Wars.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 1, 2007)

(dumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdum)
FLASH! AAAAAAARGGGGH! SAVIOUR OF THE UNIVERSE!

(dumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdum)
FLASH! AAAAAAARGGGGH! HE'LL SAVE EVERYONE ONE OF US!

".......Seemingly there is no reason for these Extraordinary intergalactical upsets....."

*(Bwahh-Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha)*

_"What's Happening Flash?!"_

"..... Only Dr Hans Zarkov formerly at NASA Has provided any explanation....."

(dumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdum) 
FLASH! AAAAAAARGGGGH! HE'S A MIRACLE!

"......This mornings unprecedented solar eclipse, is no cause for alarm....."

(dumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdum)
FLASH! AAAAAAARGGGGH! KING OF THE IMPOSSIBLE!

He's for everyone of us!
Stand for everyone of us!
He'll save with a mighty hand
Every man every woman
Every child - with a mighty flash!

_"General Kala! Flash gordon approaching!_
_"What do you *mean*, "Flash Gordon approaching?""_
_"OPEN FIRE!_
*Ptcheow-pow-PTCheiu*
_"All weapons!"_
*PooooBoowwoPPoooow*
_"Dispatch war rocket Ajax to bring back his body!"_

FLASH! AAAAAAARGGGGH!

_"Gordons Alive!" _

FLASH! AAAAAAARGGGGH! HE'LL SAVE EVERYONE ONE OF US!

Just a man with a man's courage,
He knows nothing but a man,
But he can never fail.
No one but the pure in heart
May find the golden grail ohhhhh woah-woaho ooooooh woah-woh.


dumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdum

_*"Flash! Flash I LOVE you - but we only have fourteen hours to save the Earth!"*_

FLASH!

dumdumdumdummdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdum






A repost from a while back as I thought it would be appropriate here


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 1, 2007)

Gotta be the original old skool flash gordon from the 1930s

Fabulous cinematography, beautifully designed art deco sets, plus you get all the bondage too!















plus loads of great aliens

 

Star Wars is however, excellent for exploring issues around bullying and serving your community with kids 

eta

more flash gordon photos here

http://flashgordon.ws/photos.htm


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 1, 2007)

I've only seen Flash Gordon once when I was about 9, so can't really remember it.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 1, 2007)

Flash Gordon all the way !


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 1, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I've only seen Flash Gordon once when I was about 9, so can't really remember it.


Download it NOW!


----------



## Balbi (Jul 1, 2007)

"Flying blind on a rocket cycle!!??!?!?"


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 1, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> "Flying blind on a rocket cycle!!??!?!?"



I gots a new tagline! Thanks!


----------



## Balbi (Jul 1, 2007)

Good news! 




			
				wiki said:
			
		

> On August 7, 2007, Universal Studios Home Entertainment will release Flash Gordon (Saviour of the Universe Edition) on DVD. This special edition will include interviews and a Flash Gordon 1936 Serial Episode: Chapter One of Planet of Peril.



I'm also itching to hear the 'enthusiastic' Brian Blessed commentary  I bet he sings along to the theme


----------



## Groucho (Jul 1, 2007)

Having been in two minds on this thread, remembering what Star Wars meant to me when I was a kid, I have now voted Flash Gordon on account of the inclusion of the 1930s series which is great. At time of writing my vote has tipped the balance in favour of Flash by one vote.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 1, 2007)

Flash all the way. Never really "got" Star Wars.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 1, 2007)

It's close, but we're winning!  Not enough votes for stud muffin though


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 1, 2007)

Star Wars has been totally ruined for me by its absurd elevation to "One of the greatest films of all-time" status by the likes of Empire and a million and one know-nothing fanboys. I much prefer Flash Gordon because 1) it's bloody funny and marvellously camp and 2) carries none of Star Wars' cultural baggage.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2008)

GORDON'S ALIVE!

on sci-fi + 1 now.....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2008)

nipsla said:


> I still get freaked out when Ming's ring is still glowing at the end



An ending shamelessly ripped off by Doctor Who when John Simm's Master kicked the bucket...


----------



## Fictionist (Jul 19, 2008)

Even though 'Star Wars' pays homage to the earlier Flash Gordon serial, there can be no comparison.


*STAR WARS WINS*


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2009)

it is, you know. 
george lucas has no sense of humour.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 22, 2009)

vs. 






It's hard.

But as I've got older, I've become less enchanted with Star Wars and more enticed by the art deco S&M pleasures of Flash, so Flash for me.


----------



## Azrael (Nov 23, 2009)

They're both campy space operas, but unlike _Star Wars_, _Flash Gordon_ knows it's a campy space opera. So Flash!, a-ah!, wins.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 23, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So's mine now


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

There is humour in the Star Wars films though 

like the bit where they're buying R2D2, and first the jawa things try to sell them a dodgy one, and Luke's uncle says "Hey, what are you trying to push on us?"


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

Or the bit where luke goes "What a piece of junk!"


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 23, 2009)

Anything which features Peter Duncan cannot be rated objectively.

Although Brian Blessed was born to play a flying warrior king.


----------



## Skin (Nov 23, 2009)

Detroit City said:


> has anyone seen Flesh Gordon?   thats the porno version



I saw that hundreds of years ago when I was a lad.
 Me and some school friends went to our local cinema to see it. 
As far as I remember it was more or less pornography.
Actually in retrospect I'm surprised that Keynsham cinema put on that sort of filth.
Those were the days when I had hormones on demand.
I must have been only 16 or so. There may be quite a lot of false memory in my recall.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> There is humour in the Star Wars films though
> 
> like the bit where they're buying R2D2, and first the jawa things try to sell them a dodgy one, and Luke's uncle says "Hey, what are you trying to push on us?"



i rest my case


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 23, 2009)

Mungy said:


> the complete star wars movies have everything:-
> 
> bad acting, crap sets, innovative cinematography, muppets, murder, almost incest, hippies, wookies, annoying kid, annoying droids, s&m, nice cgi scenes, more bad acting.... the list is endless. *the only thing it lacks is a soundtrack by Queen (though the imperial march is fb and would sound good with brian may's guitar sound) and sir brian of blessed *(but chewbacca pwns him anyway so...yeah)
> 
> for me its star wars all the way.



Just to point out, Brian Blessed is in Star Wars, he plays Boss Nass in Episode 1.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 23, 2009)

watched both of them over the last month. star wars definitely hasn't dated too well but flash gordon is still the fun, camp romp it always was. think if i had a choice i'd watch the latter


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Zogi, the High Priest: Do you, Ming the Merciless, Ruler of the Universe, take this Earthling Dale Arden, to be your Empress of the Hour?
> The Emperor Ming: Of the hour, yes.
> Zogi, the High Priest: Do you promise to use her as you will?
> The Emperor Ming: Certainly!
> ...



If Star Wars was half as good as this it would be twice as good as Star Was is and still be 5 1/2 movies too long.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 23, 2009)

What the fuck is wrong with people?


Star wars is better by an absolutely unfathomable margin.


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

it's a very boring film and way too solemn and po-faced


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> If Star Wars was half as good as this it would be twice as good as Star Was is and still be 5 1/2 movies too long.



Oh come on, it's so fucking 'wacky'.  Liking it is about on a par with the Colin Hunt character in The Fast show


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a very boring film and way too solemn and po-faced



No it fucking isn't.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> What the fuck is wrong with people?
> 
> 
> Star wars is better by an absolutely unfathomable margin.
> ...



Yeah but this is Urban. Ask normal people out in the street and 95% will say Star wars


----------



## Fruitloop (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't think it's po-faced. Princess Leia is pissed, Han Solo is just messing around and Obi-wan quite clearly thinks it's the worst thing he's ever been involved in. Return of the Jedi is a bit harder to defend, and the recent three are abysmal, but the first couple are mint.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 23, 2009)

Boring??? Boring???

Death stars blowing up, millennium falcon, light sabres!!!! Massive space battles, massive battles with massive walking thingies getting taken out in ingenious ways. Lots of other stuff. YODA!!!!

Flash over star wars is tantamount to rating westside story over romeo and juliet.


dave


----------



## nightowl (Nov 23, 2009)

the tagged on special effects in the 'new hope' version of star wars are crap, especially the bit where han is walking around the cgi jabba


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2009)

Fruitloop said:


> I don't think it's po-faced. Princess Leia is pissed, Han Solo is just messing around and Obi-wan quite clearly thinks it's the worst thing he's ever been involved in. Return of the Jedi is a bit harder to defend, and the recent three are abysmal, but the first couple are mint.



Empire is clearly the best of them all, but Return had Jabbas palace and the pit of Sarlacc. As a kid the pit introduced me to the idea that the thing worse than dying is dying really slowly and in agony.

Luke finally coming in as a badman Jedi and not being a pussy was cool.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd say Empire was slightly po-faced perhaps, all the Yoda stuff and cod-philosophy, but Han solo is clearly very, very cool, and about as po-faced as a fucking outdoor rave.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Boring??? Boring???
> 
> Death stars blowing up, millennium falcon, light sabres!!!! Massive space battles, massive battles with massive walking thingies getting taken out in ingenious ways. Lots of other stuff. YODA!!!!
> 
> ...


west side story IS better than romeo & juliet


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes, and The Trnsporter is better than Godfather


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

empire is the shittest one - it's so badly constructed, plot wise and it's so dull dull dull. the dialogue in all the films is so leaden and there are no jokes, as i pointed out earlier.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Yes, and The Trnsporter is better than Godfather



now you're being silly.
i was talking about the films rather than the shakey play


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I'd say Empire was slightly po-faced perhaps, all the Yoda stuff and cod-philosophy, but Han solo is clearly very, very cool, and about as po-faced as a fucking outdoor rave.


he's well po-faced - he's always fucking frowning. he only smiles when he's after something


----------



## kained&able (Nov 23, 2009)

Have you made some bet that you can make a star wars fan flounce or something orang utan.

dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah but this is Urban. Ask normal people out in the street and 95% will say Star wars



who cares what normals think? they know nothing


----------



## Fruitloop (Nov 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Empire is clearly the best of them all, but Return had Jabbas palace and the pit of Sarlacc. As a kid the pit introduced me to the idea that the thing worse than dying is dying really slowly and in agony.
> 
> Luke finally coming in as a badman Jedi and not being a pussy was cool.



This is true. And Pricess Leia in a bikini, let's not forget.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Have you made some bet that you can make a star wars fan flounce or something orang utan.
> 
> dave


no. i genuinely believe that flash gordon is a better film than star wars.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> empire is the shittest one - it's so badly constructed, plot wise and it's so dull dull dull. the dialogue in all the films is so leaden and there are no jokes, as i pointed out earlier.



You don't think 'What a piece of junk!' or 'Hey, what are you trying to push on us?' are funny lines?

Come on, Flash Gordon is so Colin Hunt.  It's trying so hard to be wacky and funny.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> he's well po-faced - he's always fucking frowning. he only smiles when he's after something



You're just being daft.  I can about accept that Yoda is silly cod-philosophy, but Han Solo, chewbacca and the Millennium Falcon are just mint.


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2009)

star wars is really overrated though. sci-fi for people who don't really like sci-fi


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> star wars is really overrated though. sci-fi for people who don't really like sci-fi



It isn't scifi.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> It isn't scifi.



Aye the themes of the Quest, the farmboy turned hero, ultimate fight between forces of light and dark etc. Pure fantasy, dressed in tech


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> It isn't scifi.



course it is. it's a western and an adventure too i suppose but it's definitely scifi


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2009)

It really isn't you know.


----------



## Santino (Nov 23, 2009)

It's a fantasy with sci fi paraphenalia. 

In genre theory terminology it has the semantics of science fiction but not the grammar.


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2009)

it's still overrated, whatever it is. wishy washy tosh


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 23, 2009)

It is not a fair comparison really.  Star Wars is just a piece of fiction, a made up film with actors.

Flash Gordon was a documentary from real life.


----------



## Santino (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> You don't think 'What a piece of junk!' or 'Hey, what are you trying to push on us?' are funny lines?
> 
> Come on, Flash Gordon is so Colin Hunt.  It's trying so hard to be wacky and funny.



yes, but i only cos that's exactly what i'm thinking when watching star wars movies
there's nothing wrong with trying hard. i want film makers to try hard. 
a film based on a pulp comic book that isn't aware of its own absurdity ends up being like x-men.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> It is not a fair comparison really.  Star Wars is just a piece of fiction, a made up film with actors.
> 
> Flash Gordon was a documentary from real life.



to draw a parallel, Star Wars is a really top drawer party on the top of a mountain, taking top notch drugs and talking to people from all over the world.  Flash Gordon is the local cheesy disco at the Ritzy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

Santino said:


> It's a fantasy with sci fi paraphenalia.
> 
> In genre theory terminology it has the semantics of science fiction but not the grammar.



duntmatter - it's in scifi sections online and in shops


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2009)

star wars bores are the dullest people in the world too


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Oh come on, it's so fucking 'wacky'.  Liking it is about on a par with the Colin Hunt character in The Fast show



Yes, true, but Star Wars is still worse.  Dull dull dull.  Takes itself so fuckign seriously without realising how completely shite, badly written, and fucking shallow it is.


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


>



This one.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> star wars bores are the dullest people in the world too



They really are.

The way I look at it, if you can spend two or three hours explaining how it is perfectly plausible that a bunch of stone-age bear-midgets can defeat an army of an all-powerful intergalactic empire, you can fuck off.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry, I don't get this at all.

Star Wars is terrific fun.  It doesn't take itself at all seriously. 

Now, I can understand that complaint being levelled at (much as I love them) X Men, the Nolan batman films or the Lord of the Rings films.

Star wars is a good laugh


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> to draw a parallel, Star Wars is a really top drawer party on the top of a mountain, taking top notch drugs and talking to people from all over the world.  Flash Gordon is the local cheesy disco at the Ritzy.



Denial is so ugly.  Star Wars is a 4chan LAN party where basement dwelling virgins exchange badly drawn rule 34 on Leia and make prank phone calls.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> Denial is so ugly.  Star Wars is a 4chan LAN party where basement dwelling virgins exchange badly drawn rule 34 on Leia and make prank phone calls.



I'm not talking about the fans.  I'm talking about the film.


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2009)

it's a good laugh. it's given a whole lot more credit and adulation than it's actually due though


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

People who take it seriously or think it's deep, yeah.  It's isn't.

For me, Star wars is funny as fuck and just really good fun.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 23, 2009)

It's not fun, it's dull.  It's overlong, trite, mistakes mawkishness and cliche for emotion, and most of the "fun" comes from funny looking alien puppets doing slapstick.  Seriously, it's crap.  Flash Gordon is crap, but it's supposed to be.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I'm not talking about the fans.  I'm talking about the film.



So was I.  The overlap was entirely co-incidental.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2009)

I find your lack of taste disturbing


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> It's not fun, it's dull.  It's overlong, trite, mistakes mawkishness and cliche for emotion, and most of the "fun" comes from funny looking alien puppets doing slapstick.  Seriously, it's crap.  Flash Gordon is crap, but it's supposed to be.



These complaints are true of the prequels, but not the original films.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 23, 2009)

I just hate it because I'm sick of people thinking it's a good idea to spend their comedown sundays watching a trilogy of films that either bores or annoys me.  I mean, there was so much potential, so many good effects and it's all completely ruined by the plot and script.


----------



## Santino (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## 8den (Nov 23, 2009)

*Been waiting for an excuse to post this*






Carrie Fisher and her Stunt double sunbathing on the set of Jedi.....


----------



## 8den (Nov 23, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> It's not fun, it's dull.  It's overlong, trite, mistakes mawkishness and cliche for emotion, and most of the "fun" comes from funny looking alien puppets doing slapstick.  Seriously, it's crap.  Flash Gordon is crap, but it's supposed to be.



And it's got Peter Duncan from Duncan Dares in it. 

Incidently Brian Blessed is doing Panto in Wimbeldon this year. And Between the 7th of Dec and the 27th, he's staring with Pamela Anderson. 

Brian Blessed. Pamela Anderson. Aladin. Panto. Wimbledon. Six words you can't really put in a sentence together without your head exploding.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

8den said:


> Carrie Fisher and her Stunt double sunbathing on the set of Jedi.....



their tanlines would have looked odd


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2009)

> Brian Blessed. Pamela Anderson. Aladin. Panto. Wimbledon. Six words you can't really put in a sentence together without your head exploding.



I just tried, and this happend:


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2009)

They should cast Blessed as Lando in the inevitable 2020 star wars remakes


----------



## 8den (Nov 23, 2009)

dotcommunist said:


> they should cast blessed as lando in the inevitable 2020 star wars remakes



solo's alive!!!!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2009)

I like both of them.

However, as I said earlier, my appreciation for Flash has increased as I've grown older and been able to better appreciate the deco S&M stuff, whereas familiarity and post-modernism have led to, if not contempt, certainly a tarnished view of even the original SW trilogy.


----------



## 8den (Nov 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> their tanlines would have looked odd



I bet if you surveyed a hundred thousand straight men, only one would say that was the first thought that popped into their minds when they first looked at that picture.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2009)

_I'll be the meat in a Leia sandwich_.

Not that's I'd be able to eat if, not having a head anymore, you bastard.l


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

8den said:


> I bet if you surveyed a hundred thousand straight men, only one would say that was the first thought that popped into their minds when they first looked at that picture.



i'm that one!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, flash Gordon is definitely the kitsch naff ironic post modern option.

A bit like going on holiday in Benidorm for a joke.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah, flash Gordon is definitely the kitsch naff ironic post modern option.
> 
> A bit like going on holiday in Benidorm for a joke.



There's nowt pomo about the kitsch in Flash. It's all played unironically with a straigt face, in homage to the Republic Series originals...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

You reckon? 

perhaps, but liking it is definitely for people who are _trying_ to be kitsch and post modern.

I was winding my mate who really does take himself too seriously (into philosophy etc) up recently by saying that being post modern was about liking stuff like Bon Jovi, Knight Rider, Waynes World, etc, and he got really wound up  he thinks it's some deep philosophical thing


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> perhaps, but liking it is definitely for people who are _trying_ to be kitsch and post modern.



Utter tosh.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 23, 2009)

_Star Wars doesn't take itself seriously_? Really?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> You reckon?
> 
> perhaps, but liking it is definitely for people who are _trying_ to be kitsch and post modern.
> 
> I was winding my mate who really does take himself too seriously (into philosophy etc) up recently by saying that being post modern was about liking stuff like Bon Jovi, Knight Rider, Waynes World, etc, and he got really wound up  he thinks it's some deep philosophical thing


do you really know what you're talking about with those words?
post modernism can be very 'deep' and 'philosophical'


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> perhaps, but liking it is definitely for people who are _trying_ to be kitsch and post modern.



when i watch flash gordon, i'm not trying to be kitsch and post modern. i just appreciate it for what it is


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 23, 2009)

fogbat said:


> _Star Wars doesn't take itself seriously_? Really?



Innit.  It really does not realise how fucking po-faced it is.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2009)

Flash Gordon is better than Star Wars, but then so is anal bleeding.


----------



## Santino (Nov 23, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> Innit.  It really does not realise how fucking po-faced it is.



I think when you start ascribing complex mental states such as lack of self-awareness to films then it's time to step away from the keyboard.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 23, 2009)

Santino said:


> I think when you start ascribing complex mental states such as lack of self-awareness to films then it's time to step away from the keyboard.



You know what, dear boy.  I think you're right.  The pub beckons.  Goodnight urbanites


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> do you really know what you're talking about with those words?
> post modernism can be very 'deep' and 'philosophical'



Yeah.  I was winding him up.

I do think Waynes World is genuinely post modern though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

what do you mean by post modern?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

Onket said:


> Utter tosh.





Orang Utan said:


> do you really know what you're talking about with those words?
> post modernism can be very 'deep' and 'philosophical'





strung_out said:


> when i watch flash gordon, i'm not trying to be kitsch and post modern. i just appreciate it for what it is



All in all a 100% successful fishing trip


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> what do you mean by post modern?



Waynes World is self aware.  It knows its a film.  To be fair the mate in question did agree that waynes World genuinely was post modern.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

yes, of course. great tactic. as soon as you find yourself on shaky ground, pretend that you were joking.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

But people on the thread have admitted that Flash Gordon was the worse film, it just 'didn't take itself seriously', so clearly there is an element of being deliberately naff/kitsch about it. Whether it's 'post modern' was just a wind up.

Hey, I really enjoyed Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus for similar reasons.


----------



## Onket (Nov 24, 2009)

But Flash Gordon is actually a good film.

You are trying to say something along the lines of it's good because it's bad, which as everybody knows isn't something which ever happens.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2011)

<bump>
it's on now, on ITV 4, if anyone fancies revaluating it


----------



## rover07 (Nov 29, 2011)

8den said:


> *Been waiting for an excuse to post this*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chz (Dec 1, 2011)

It's obvious that what Star Wars is missing is an actor with at least half the hamminess (and I don't mean that in a bad way) of Brian Blessed. There's definitely hammy acting in there, but it's minor league wafer sliced in a plastic box ham next to the great BB's whole roast pig on a spit ham.

On a related note, no matter how much artificial surrealism Paul Merton tries to bring into HIGNFY it was hilarious to see his "Is this _actually_ happening?" face on when BB hosted.


----------



## dylanredefined (Dec 1, 2011)

I never had an argument about the fire power of flash gordon star ships.So that make it the better movie.I am sad enough to argue about stuff like that.The fact the people have analysed the film and used maths to work out the firepower worries and impress me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

Chz said:


> It's obvious that what Star Wars is missing is an actor with at least half the hamminess (and I don't mean that in a bad way) of Brian Blessed. There's definitely hammy acting in there, but it's minor league wafer sliced in a plastic box ham next to the great BB's whole roast pig on a spit ham.


hmmm, i dunno, i think hames earl jones gives him a run for his money, as does anthony daniels


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2012)

One for the FG lovers who may be around the Midlands at the weekend:

Brian Blessed will be attending a _Flash Gordon_ screening and Q&A on Saturday 26th May at QUAD in Derby for the ID Fest.


----------



## Kanda (May 25, 2012)

Brian Blessed is in Star Wars too...


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for your comment, caller.

Next, Gillian from Eccles, who has an interesting tip for what to do with all those nearly-empty bottles of shampoo that just seem to stockpile in the bathroom...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 25, 2012)

The Groke said:


> (dumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdum)
> FLASH! AAAAAAARGGGGH! SAVIOUR OF THE UNIVERSE!
> 
> (dumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdumdum)
> ...


 
I was going to say Star Wars... but sod it.. it's Flash


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2013)

Bump
Frances Lengel


----------



## blairsh (Apr 7, 2013)

bump


----------



## blairsh (Apr 7, 2013)

GORDONS ALIVE!?


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 7, 2013)

is it on now?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2013)

Dunno. I am loafing in Greenwich Park. It's always on somewhere.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 7, 2013)

ffs


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry, did my bump get you excited?
It was for Frances Lengel 's attention as he was talking about it on another thread that I didn't want to derail


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 7, 2013)

yes it did  it's not even on netflix


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Dunno. I am loafing in Greenwich Park. It's always on somewhere.







people loafing recently


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2013)

i was the guy on the right


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> yes it did  it's not even on netflix


it's on TubePlus though


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 7, 2013)

cheers  was gonna inflict it on the kids but it'll do me nicely for tonight


----------



## 8den (Apr 7, 2013)

Brian Blessed announced the birth of my son on twitter with a "SAMUEL'S ALIVE!!!" tweet.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't think there are any robots in Flash Gordon, so how can it possibly be better?

It's still good though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2013)

Klytus? I honestly don't know what he was...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2013)

jason king


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2013)

Hang on; _Topol_ was Dr. Zarkov?!


----------



## JTG (Apr 7, 2013)

Anything with fucking Queen associated with it is shit on a stick


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2013)

Get tae fuck!


----------



## JTG (Apr 7, 2013)

I am, of course, correct


----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 7, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Klytus? I honestly don't know what he was...


 
Cletus?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2013)

JTG said:


> I am, of course, correct


----------



## blairsh (Apr 7, 2013)

JTG said:


> Anything with fucking Queen associated with it is shit on a stick


stfu or stfu


----------



## JTG (Apr 8, 2013)

It's like a carnival of Wrong


----------



## Greebo (Apr 8, 2013)

JTG said:


> Anything with fucking Queen associated with it is shit on a stick


And you, sweetie, are wronger than a wrong un taking a multiple choice test with two options for each answer and somehow managing to pick the wrong one each and every time.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 8, 2013)

JTG said:


> <snip>a carnival of Wrong


Sounds like fun - when and where is it?


----------



## JTG (Apr 8, 2013)

Tsk


----------

